# YS624 gear case lubrication?



## big_swede

Hi guys,

New to this forum so here is an introduction;

Got a "Ricky" with a busted engine for free a couple of years ago. The connecting rod had snapped off (seized bearing) and went through the crankcase. The crancase was welded and pretty much evrything inside was replaced including crankshaft, piston, connecting rod, camshaft and all bearings. This now works for my father.

A couple of weeks ago I bought my father-in-law's YS624. He passed away a couple of years ago and my mother-in-law don't use it so I bought it from her. 

The YS624 is in very good condition, just doing some routine maintenance to have it ready when we get some snow. 

Anybody have a clue about the gear case lubrication? The shop manual says to lube "Inner surfaces of gear case". How?

By the way, if my memory serves me right he bought it new about 10 years ago. When were the last YS624 made? It's steel tank, 4-speed, chute rotation handle upright and 12V electric starter. Sold new locally in Sweden, but all decals are bilingual French/German? Serial # is 7KA-250197 

/big_swede


----------



## Normex

I have no experience with Yamaha snow blowers but I highly recommend you buy a service manual, it would cover what you mentioned and much more. Good Luck


----------



## big_swede

No, sad to say the service manual does not explain this. The picture in my post is from the service manual, it just says to lube "Inner surfaces...".

What I did: There is a 6 mm (1/4 inch) hole at the bottom of the gear case wher I can see the large cog wheel. I inserted the tiny nozzle of a tube of grease and while moving the tracks (thus turning the cog wheel) I squeezed in some grease. I guess it's better than nothing..

But I would like to know what Yamaha intended?

/big_swede


----------



## UNDERTAKER

use 80/90 weight gear oil.


----------



## big_swede

In the worm gear for the auger you use oil, yes.

But the gear case, the enclosed cogwheels underneath that transfers power to the tracks you cant use oil, partly beacuse there is no fill hole, partly because there is a hole at the lowest point, as mentioned in my previous post.

/big_swede


----------



## UNDERTAKER

IN the auger gear box use gear oil.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

more than likely the transmission is sealed from the factory. and does not require checking.


----------



## Coby7

I had mine for 30 years and never touched the drive gear assembly. Serviced the rest though. I'd be more worried about the axle bearings, they take a beating, also check auger and impeller bearings for excessive play. In my old Yamaha the japanese bearings didn't last very long, once I changed them to high specification sealed bearings life was great. I think the salt at the end of the driveway destroys them prematurely because they're not sealed bearings.


----------



## DANM

*Trans Gear Case Grease Type*



big_swede said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this forum so here is an introduction;
> 
> Got a "Ricky" with a busted engine for free a couple of years ago. The connecting rod had snapped off (seized bearing) and went through the crankcase. The crancase was welded and pretty much evrything inside was replaced including crankshaft, piston, connecting rod, camshaft and all bearings. This now works for my father.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I bought my father-in-law's YS624. He passed away a couple of years ago and my mother-in-law don't use it so I bought it from her.
> 
> The YS624 is in very good condition, just doing some routine maintenance to have it ready when we get some snow.
> 
> Anybody have a clue about the gear case lubrication? The shop manual says to lube "Inner surfaces of gear case". How?
> 
> By the way, if my memory serves me right he bought it new about 10 years ago. When were the last YS624 made? It's steel tank, 4-speed, chute rotation handle upright and 12V electric starter. Sold new locally in Sweden, but all decals are bilingual French/German? Serial # is 7KA-250197
> 
> 
> 
> /big_swede


The info I found for amy YS624W is 1st it calls for a lightweight lithium-soap base 
grease. But I also found that it states to use YamaLube which is available from Amazon & it states on the container that it's a Mjulti Purpose Grease (MLTPR-GR-00) is the Part #. Also mine has a steel tank no electric start & was masse around 1987/88. You might also try the Yamaha snowblower Forum (Nabble).


DANM


----------



## DANM

*Yamaha Trans Gear Case Grease Type*

The info I found for my YS624W is 1st it calls for a lightweight lithium-soap base 
grease. But I also found that it states to use YamaLube which is available from Amazon & it states on the container that it's a Mjulti Purpose Grease (MLTPR-GR-00) is the Part #. Also mine has a steel tank no electric start & was masse around 1987/88. You might also try the Yamaha snowblower Forum (Nabble).


DANM


----------



## db9938

Welcome, and are you able to see what the current lube is, that remains in the housing?

It may not be a perfect way of determining what it is precisely, but it might at least lead you in the right direction. 

Found this, it might be at least something to follow up with:

Yamaha YS624W fixup


----------



## big_swede

No, I haven't taken it apart so I have no means of telling what's in there now.

I understand I can take the whole thing apart to lube it, but I was wondering what Yamaha originally intended, Maybe it is "factory-sealed" menaning that there is no other way than dismantling to get fresh lube in there?

I looked at the link db9938 provided, and there it is dismantled. Apparently the cog wheels were lubed, but the bearings were not and one had failed.

big_swede


----------

